# Metal Head Gasket



## OverTake (Feb 7, 2006)

hey, Im still working on my project SX! And I was wondering Do anyone ever heard of a metal headgasket for the ga16de motor, or would i have to get a new stock gasket? The car have 100,000 miles and i want to change the head gasket before i go putting the kit on the motor.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

OverTake said:


> hey, Im still working on my project SX! And I was wondering Do anyone ever heard of a metal headgasket for the ga16de motor, or would i have to get a new stock gasket? The car have 100,000 miles and i want to change the head gasket before i go putting the kit on the motor.


There is not MLS gasket offered by the aftermarket. Use a new OEM gasket.


----------



## OverTake (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks! I know i have to purchase the jimwolf ecu and ect. But i wanted to comfirm this. You guys did started off with no tweaked ecu and was running 8 psi i believe. Was the car running good and how much power did you get before you added all the other stuff. In other words, with just the turbo what was your bhp?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

OverTake said:


> Thanks! I know i have to purchase the jimwolf ecu and ect. But i wanted to comfirm this. You guys did started off with no tweaked ecu and was running 8 psi i believe. Was the car running good and how much power did you get before you added all the other stuff. In other words, with just the turbo what was your bhp?


You CANNOT boost the car to 8 psi without a JWT ecu and 370cc injectors. They ALWAYS ran at least 370cc injectors and a JWT ecu. They also upgraded to the 240 MAF pretty much right away as the stock MAF took a crap at about 170 whp.


----------



## OverTake (Feb 7, 2006)

so when project 200sx started. it already had a tweaked ecu. or a stock ecu?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

OverTake said:


> so when project 200sx started. it already had a tweaked ecu. or a stock ecu?


It started (before turbo) with a stock ECU. Once turbo you need a tuned ECU or another form of fuel management to control the new injectors. Please go back and read the articles, they will explain everything.


----------



## OverTake (Feb 7, 2006)

so basically the ga16de needs tuned ecu even if your like on 3-5 psi?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

OverTake said:


> so basically the ga16de needs tuned ecu even if your like on 3-5 psi?


No turbo can run 3-5 PSI unless you run an external wastegate with a super light spring or you modify the internal WG. Not worth it. And yes, you will need a means of controlling the larger injectors and MAF. You should research more about turbochargers and what supporting mods. they require. And you should not think of it in terms of PSI either, as 3-5 PSI on a small ass T25 is not the same as 3-5psi on a larger T28. You can run the same boost pressure but the larger turbo will make more power. You need to approach it in terms of at what power level do the stock injectors and MAF max out at...


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

Also about the head gasket.. if you aren't noticing a problem I wouldn't replace it. It's a lot of work to do and it's probably not needed.
As far as I've heard I don't think any turbo GAs have blown their head gasket unless they were running lean and/or detonating. I've personally had my car up to 17 PSI and the head gasket has held up, Wes has made 250+ WHP and his is holding. This is if you have enough fuel and you aren't detonating though, if you are you can blow the head gasket at much less boost/horsepower.

Anyway if you do decide to replace the headgasket and just for reference there are 2 different Nissan head gaskets for the late model GA16DE engines. From examining both gaskets my opinion and Wes' is that one is superior to the other.

11044-0M610 is the better one
11044-0M200 is not as good.

The good one costs more and may be harder to find(I think it was actually replaced by the 0M200 part number) but it's worth it. If you can't get it locally, I'd call up Greg V @Mossy, that's where I got mine from.


----------

